

Show HN: Popular Web technologies tracked on Twitter in realtime - varunsaini
http://popularwebtech.herokuapp.com/

======
varunsaini
I created this project to learn Javascript and Node.js. This is a very basic
implementation and I am tracking hashcodes only in lowercase form
(#javascript, #css etc). Also lot of people have their name as ruby so number
of ruby language are inflated. The project is hosted on Heroku and I will be
keep working on it to make it better looking.

------
varunsaini
I added New Relic addon and now my app is crashed. new learning...

